# Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie



## Matthais31 (14. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich hatte einige Jahre einen Fertigteich ( schon zwei mal Vergrößert ) doch jetzt will ich meinen ersten Folienteich bauen Folie habe ich ein Reststück bekomme 1,5mm stark 8m lang 4 m Breit war ein rest und hat mich nur 30 Euro gekostet 
Ich habe gelesen das ein teichVlies unter die Folie soll doch welches 300 g 600g...
boden ist Sandboden ( Sandhausen) und es wird ein Naturteich d.h Pflanzen und das was sich ansiedelt (Biotobteich)
welches soll ich nehmen reichen 300 g  
Im Garten steht ein Wahlnussbaum auf wurzeln bin ich bei meinem jetzigen nur auf __ Efeu gestoßen
ich danke euch jetzt schon für Eure Ratschläge
Matthias


----------



## koifischfan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

300er Vlies ist völlig ausreichend.

Bei einer Tiefe von 1 Meter hätte der Teich eine Ausdehnung von 5 x 1 Meter, Fassungsvermögen 3000 Liter. Alles Zirkawerte.


----------



## Plätscher (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*



koifischfan schrieb:


> 300er Vlies ist völlig ausreichend.
> 
> Bei einer Tiefe von 1 Meter hätte der Teich eine Ausdehnung von 5 x 1 Meter, Fassungsvermögen 3000 Liter. Alles Zirkawerte.




Einspruch, das soll keine Kastenrinne werden. 

Wenn man genau arbeitet genügen bei 4m Breite 50cm Zugabe und bei einem Böschungswinkel von 45Grad kommt man im Bereich der Tiefenzone auf eine Breite von ca. 2,60m und eine Länge von ca. 6m (hierbei 1m Sicherheitsreserve).

Da bei einem Pflanzenteich eine Tiefenzone von ca. 2-3m vollauf genug sind, kann der Teich im Flachwasserbereich breiter werden.  Aus der Folie kann man was wirklich schönes zaubern.

Viel Spaß beim bauen


----------



## koifischfan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

Ich habe mit 45 Grad gerechnet. Mit glatten Wänden habe ich das Maximale gezeigt.

Wie verlegst du die 4 Meter?


----------



## Matthais31 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

Hallo
Danke erst mal aber ich glaube da eist wohl ein fehler 2-3 m tief ich will doch keine Zisterne bauen 
Ich denke du meinst 60-80 cm Tiefe bei einer breite von 1,5m meinte der baumarkt fuzi brauche ich so 3,6m breite der folie also 4 m 
die Länge kann ich ja noch schneiden da es ja 8 m sind ( Grade nach gemessen )war ein rest stück das schon eine zeit bei denen liegt und keiner wollte es bis ich da war 
ich dachte so an Länge des teich ca 3,5m+ Breite an der breitesten stelle 1,5m wo er tief ist .  dann etwas zusammen gehend und im flachwasserbereich wieder breiter e.v so 2 m + mal sehen wie die Folie reicht  die Pflanzen aus meinem mini teich ( 200l) übernehme ich und setze noch einige dazu im hinteren teil zum Nachbar will ich noch einen sumpfbereich mit __ Schilf anlegen natürlich mit wurtzelsperre  das ganze soll sich so natürlich wie möglich in den Garten Intigrieren in dem Hundsrosen und Apfelrosen __ Lavendel und Waldmeister wachsen 
Wie gesagt ein Naturgarten wir habe selbst an unserem kleinen teich fiele __ Hornissen Vögel __ Libellen und igel daher auch ein umlaufender flachwasserbereich wie in der Natur damit wenn mal ein Tier rein fällt auch ohne probleme raus kommt


----------



## Matthais31 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

Habe mal so aufgezeichnet wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## koifischfan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*



> Da bei einem Pflanzenteich eine Tiefenzone von ca. 2-3m vollauf genug sind, ...


Damit ist die Länge bzw. Breite der Zone gemeint, nicht die Tiefe.

Bei 80er Tiefe brauchst du von unten nach oben 1,20 Meter (45 Grad) x 2.
Das sind bei mir 5,6 x 2,6 x 0,8


----------



## Matthais31 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

5,6x2,6x0,80m klingt gut mal sehen wie groß er wird am Freitag fange ich an zu graben 
Samstag will ich ihn fluten 
ich mus mir nur noch gedanken machen wo ich den ganzen aushub hin verarbeite 
ein teil in die Beete die abgesunken sind ein teil im rest des Garten ein teil entsorgen


----------



## Piddel (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

Moin Matthias,

hoffentlich spielt das Wetter zum Baubeginn mit 

Ach ja....Fotos sind immer gern gesehen.... 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## koifischfan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

Meine Teicherweiterung habe ich auch anhand der Folie gegraben. Mein Limit waren 200 Einheiten, dafür habe ich 8 x 7 Meter bekommen.

Ich habe bewußt erst einmal schmaler in beide Richtungen gegraben. Mit dem Bandmaß ständig kontrolliert und dann etwas weiter abgegestochen.


----------



## Matthais31 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*



Piddel schrieb:


> Moin Matthias,
> 
> hoffentlich spielt das Wetter zum Baubeginn mit
> 
> ...



Fotos komme Versprochen 
und Wetter hoffe ich das es geht aber wie heist doch ein Spruch 
" es gibt kein Schlechtes wetter nur die Falsche Kleidung"


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*





koifischfan schrieb:


> 300er Vlies ist völlig ausreichend..




das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt anders. 
beim vlies zu sparen wäre für mich "am falschen ende sparen"!  selbst bei sandboden (den ich hier ja auch habe), darf man "herrn wühlmaus und seine freunde" nicht vergessen, auch wurzeln können im laufe der jahre "durch den halben garten wandeln" und ganz schön kräftig werden. von nem "in ufernähe evtl. mal abrutschenden spaten" gar nicht zu reden. 

der preisunterschied zwischen den verschiedenen vlies-qualitäten ist nicht sooo dramatisch (zumal man ja nicht für apothekenpreise bei natu***** kaufen muss, es gibt vlies von vergleichbarer qualität deutlich günstiger), aber ein loch in der folie würde später für massenweise zusatzarbeit, -kosten und jede menge frust sorgen!

aus diesen gründen haben wir trotz wurzelarmem sandboden sowohl für die teiche, als auch für den bachlauf 900er vlies genommen und ich würde es jederzeit wieder so machen! durch das 300er-vlies kann man ja fast "das vater unser durchpusten".


----------



## Matthais31 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

So der bau hat begonnen leider mit einem Tag Verspätung da das Wetter zum weglaufen war 
Hir mal ein Paar bilder 
1 So sahr alles vorher aus ( mein kleiner 200 l Teich)
2 Im bau beim Graben  im hintergrund noch der Kleine Teich


----------



## PeterBoden (25. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*



Matthais31 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das ein teichVlies unter die Folie soll doch welches 300 g 600g...
> boden ist Sandboden
> welches soll ich nehmen reichen 300 g
> Matthias



Nach deiner Skizze reden wir hier von etwa 10 m² Folie bzw. Vlies.

300 g/m² kosten etwa 1,30 €  pro m
500 g/m² kosten etwa 1,90 € pro m²
1000 g/m² kosten etwa 3,70 € pro m²
Ein Pflanzenteich auf Sandboden, 1000 g/m² sind hier sicher nicht nötig, als Aufpreis zum 500er wären es trotzdem nur 18 €.



Matthais31 schrieb:


> Im Garten steht ein Wahlnussbaum
> Matthias



Sollten die Blätter im Herbst in deinen Teich gelangen, :angst bekommst du Probleme mit deiner Wasserqualität.
Es kann nur einen geben, Baum oder Teich.


----------



## Annett (25. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

Moin.





PeterBoden schrieb:


> Sollten die Blätter im Herbst in deinen Teich gelangen, :angst bekommst du Probleme mit deiner Wasserqualität.
> Es kann nur einen geben, Baum oder Teich.



Ganz so eng würde ich das nicht sehen, solange der Baum nicht direkt über dem Teich steht. Wozu gibt es Laubschutznetze? :smoki


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

Ich denke auch das 300er allgemein für Teiche zu wenig ist. Der Unterschied zum 500er in Punkto Stabilität ist enorm, ich habe mal beide von einem Hersteller verglichen. Der Preisliche Unterschied ist jedoch nicht so groß.


----------



## Matthais31 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

Der Daum ist ein Nussbaum der bleibt da wohn der Specht drinn so wie die Gartenrotschwänzchen 
Die Blätter werden abgeschöpft das mach ich schon seit Jahren so 
Im neunen teich ist jetzt auch Torf am Grund in mischung mit Sand im alten hatte ich nur Kieß+sand und die Pflanzen sie wie Blöde gewachsen 
das torf ( Teicherde) soll ja das wasser PH regulieren  
So jetzt ist erst mal pause habe Heute noch vom Waldteich wasser in meinen teich eingefüllt wegen der microorganissmen ( man sagte mir das soll ich machen ) Schaden kann es auf jedenfall  nicht ! und Pflanzen gesetzt
Und die kleinen __ Enten (leider nur Plastik) schwimmen lassen


----------



## Matthais31 (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Teichvlies unter die Folie*

So Grade stehe ich am teich da sehe ich es schwimmt was unter wasser mit Füßen 
Es ist Schwarz ich denke nach googel es könnte ein Kamm molch sein (hurra er lebt der teich ) nachdem einige Adonislibellen auch schon den weg zu uns gefunden haben


----------

